# Stillen, Mossy, or GReddy Exhaust?



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

I am currently trying to decide what might be the best exhaust system to out into my 2003 Altima. I want something with good sound but not obnoxious. Also, any gains in HP would be an added bonus. I was leaning toward Stillen, but I can't find anywhere that wants a good price for it (like $500?). Please Help!!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

mossy exhaust is supposedly the best sounding in my opinion.


----------



## ctrlALTIMAdel (Jun 20, 2003)

Where would be a good place to look for it with regards to a good price?


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

try forcefedracing.com


----------



## Guest (Jun 20, 2003)

also I would look into the greedy kit. I think it is a lot easier to install and it is not much differant in sound


----------



## 200sx Se-T (Jun 24, 2003)

Go with a custom cat back exhaust.. you will pay much less and you won't be disapointed.

Custom = go buy your own muffler... a nice one!... and then have a muffler shop make you a cat back with that muffler... make sure they manderal bend the pipes! lol


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

The Stillen is not a true cat back as it only replaces the mufflers and nothing else. The Mossy and Greddy are true cat back designs. If your on a tight budget you can reproduce the Mossy system to a certain degree by buying Magnaflow 18249's and having a muffler shop make a catback setup for you (thats what I did).


----------



## ALTYHOLIC (Oct 19, 2002)

Yeah, me too!


----------

